# Party Ideas for the 4-6 year old range



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

I h////////////////////////


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not the best to help with this as I do't have children, but perhaps a cutout cookie decorating station with cookies precut in Halloween shapes.

I like the hunt idea.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Pumpkin decorating contest...not only will it be fun, but it will also add to the decorations.

Hot pumpkin (instead of hot potato)

Scavenger Hunt

Costume contest

Have cupcakes and different kinds of candies and let them decorate their own treats

pinata

bobbing for shrunken heads...er...apples...I've heard of people hanging them from the ceiling and the child catch them in their teeth, arms behind them...less messy and more sanitary

story chain...each child adds to the story

get a few cheese pizzas and supply them with different toppings, and let each group decorate

let them decorate their own bags/baskets/etc. to collect the "eggs" and or scavenger hunt things...or even to use for group trick or treats

carnival games

???any of this helping???


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It would be awesome to do a bone hunt for the easter egg type hunt... you can get packs of bones pretty cheap, or you could cut out 2D versions easy from foam. You could give prizes to whomever gets the most, or 1 bone = prize 1, 2 bones = another type of prize, etc... 

Or what about skulls? Or pumpkins? I just remembered these:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...og&x=0&sd=Candy-Filled+Jack-O&#8217;-Lanterns

Pin the nose on the Jack O Lantern?


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

..............................................


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

How about for your "easter egg hunt" you could have a mini pumpkin hunt and hide one "golden" pumpkin (or something like that) which will give the finder an extra special prize?


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

mysterymaiden said:


> How about for your "easter egg hunt" you could have a mini pumpkin hunt and hide one "golden" pumpkin (or something like that) which will give the finder an extra special prize?


Cool idea, I'll work with that one.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

My kids usually play "Monster Tag" get a cheap monster mask and who ever is the monster tries to tag another.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Last year I had a halloween party for the kids and did Graveyard bowling. I made it out of and old door(if you look close the door looks like it has a ghost on it that's why I still have it), little fence around it, rope light to light it up, styrofoam tombstones, and a pumpkin ball. The kids loved it.
http://


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That's fantastic! The old door is perfect, because it keeps the "balls" from rolling off, and keeps the kids in the game. Great idea!


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you could do little monster war.. really easy.. you need two teams balloons of two colors only with ribbon or string tied to the balloon to the child's ankle.

they are at war with each other the two teams. they must try to stomp the balloon out and they are out of the game. kids love playing with balloons and think its funny to pop them. so let them stomp on one team balloons. Team Pumpkinheads and Team Bonehead or which ever team you make up to be.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

All of the afore mentioned are great ideas. I found with my little girl and her friends, when they were that age, it is the "hands on " stuff they like. Getting a bit grubby (but not too much as they don't like getting their costumes messed up). The one thing that even now, as pre teens, they still ADORE is the Wrap the Mummy game. Lot's of toilet tissue and plenty of willing adults to be wrapped up. Always make sure there are prizes up for grabs...they love something a little different and spooky to take home to show mum and dad what they won.

I am a little sad now that my daughter has grown and the parties are somewhat different. At your age range they are fantastic to entertain.

The one other thing they all loved was lot's and lot's of brightly coloured, gorey (but not gross) party food. Tonnes of cupcakes in bright vivid colours and fab goodie bags to take away with them afterwards. My food piccies are in my albums, take a look! 

I so wish I was giving a party for that age range again!!!!

BW


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Instead of Easter eggs, how about mini cutesy skulls? Something on the level of Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorey Vidal said:


> Instead of Easter eggs, how about mini cutesy skulls? Something on the level of Oriental Trading Company.


Yeah, that's about what I'm thinking.

I'm thinking some sort of "video host" that will guide and direct the party events. I'll have to work on that idea.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

If you are still looking for ideas for games I found a link with some unique and wonderful-sounding games

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/halloween/games.shtml


----------

